
GFaaS – Great Firewall as a Service Censored? - jmeyer2k
I&#x27;m currently researching Chinese censorship and I was hoping to use the GFaaS website published here a few weeks ago.<p>It allowed testing China&#x27;s Great firewall. It was called GFaaS. Can anyone find this anymore? I searched Google and it came up with no results.
======
franzl
This one?: [https://gfwaas.github.io/](https://gfwaas.github.io/)

